# Noisy CO2 regulator, please help?



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

The loud click is the solenoid opening and closing.
When the solenoid is on (co2 flowing) normally the red light is on. Not flashing but on continuously.

Why yours is flashing? Not sure.
Do you have it plugged into a timer?
If so plug it straight into an outlet and see if 
it runs normal.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

riverrat said:


> The loud click is the solenoid opening and closing.
> When the solenoid is on (co2 flowing) normally the red light is on. Not flashing but on continuously.
> 
> Why yours is flashing? Not sure.
> ...


Have you used the *electronic* regulator before? The flashing of the red light indicates bubble count.


----------



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

guess not....oops :thumbsup:
I figured it was the ole run of the mill solenoid on a regulator.

Good catch epic

now I have to go read about these fancy new regs.
lol.

Just checked them out. WoW .....What next......Someone come over and do all the work for me!!! :eek5:


----------



## cfi on the fly (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, the red flashes whenever a bubble is released, and I like it alot more than a bubble counter. This is a very nice regulator, but I have to get to the bottom of this clicking sound, its driving me crazy.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Why not give them a call or email them? 

You DID just pay them big bucks...utilize their customer support.


----------



## cfi on the fly (Jan 28, 2009)

I did, the main man was out, and I am waiting for a return phone call.


----------



## cfi on the fly (Jan 28, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Mark. Great guy. He says that the clicking sound is normal and that nobody else has called about that issue. 

To be fair, I have a dead silent system set up, Replaced fans with silent x fans on lights, koralia water mover, fusion air pump, got the quietest canister filter possible. So any noise is going to be an issue for me and maybe this clicking noise is drowned out for other people.

I am going to try and deaden some of the sound. I will try some foam deadening material I have lying around and place it in my stand and try to place something around the regulator itself.

Mark did say that they want me to totally be happy and if I wanted could return with no questions asked. Thats refreshing, when I had a problem with my Milwaulkee, the guy I got on the phone was a real A hole. I can already tell this is leaps and bounds better than that thing, just hopefully I can resolve the clicking issue. 

Still would like to hear from others if they can hear a click sound from their unit!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I can't hear a click loud enough to be a bother to me. It's a soft "tap" sound.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Scroll down to the video...


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...images?q=electronic+co2+regulator&gbv=2&hl=en


----------



## cfi on the fly (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link.

Well, what I have done for the time being is to just wrap a thick towel around the black box portion. And guess what? No more noticeable noise. I have to put my head right next to the stand to hear anything now. Even with this temporary fix, I am very satisfied. 

I must say that customer service was excellent, as they really wanted me to be happy. And with a 3 year bumper to bumper, no questions, I think this is a great product.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

cfi on the fly said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Well, what I have done for the time being is to just wrap a thick towel around the black box portion. And guess what? No more noticeable noise. I have to put my head right next to the stand to hear anything now. Even with this temporary fix, I am very satisfied.
> 
> I must say that customer service was excellent, as they really wanted me to be happy. And with a 3 year bumper to bumper, no questions, I think this is a great product.



So are they going to replace the unit? ...or?


----------



## cfi on the fly (Jan 28, 2009)

They would replace it at no cost, but Mark said any replacement will still have the ticking sound. So my options are to return or come up with a workable alternative. I think with some padding in the correct places I will have no noise at all. Even with just a towel around the regulator its almost silent. Its an inconvience, but this is leaps and bounds better than the milwaulkee I had been fooling around with and Ill deal with it.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

WOW! Here is one for sale for $15!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Left C said:


> WOW! Here is one for sale for $15!!





> Full Disclosure
> I bought a used CA Reactor package over a year ago and the seller swears the regulator works. Since I know nothing about CA Reactors and am spooked by any instance of corrosion/rust no matter how significant I decided to buy a new regulator – aquarium plant.com’s electronic regulator. I have not tested the regulator (I haven’t even set up my CA reactor and there is some slight corrosion around the back of the gauges and the needle valve.


He's not giving the electronic one away for the cost of shipping. It's another old one.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

epicfish said:


> He's not giving the electronic one away for the cost of shipping. It's another old one.


Shucks! You are right!

I thought that I found a great deal.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Left C said:


> Shucks! You are right!
> 
> I thought that I found a great deal.


Ya. I was ready to jump on it!


----------

